# Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs



## Christoph_T (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nützlichen Tips für meinen neuen Filter, den ich gerne aus 3 bereits vorhandenen schwarzen 1.000 Liter IBCs bauen möchte. Es soll ein gepumptes System werden, da keine Bodenabläufe im Teich vorhanden sind. Der Teich is 80m³ groß und es sind ca. 60 Fische (Goldis, Orfen, Schubunkis) drin, keiner größer als 15cm. 

Hier mal der Teich in der Totalen:
Medium 5020 anzeigen
und mein aktuell überlasteter Heissner mit Erweiterungsmodul:
Medium 5021 anzeigen
So nun zur Filterplanung, die 3 IBCs möchte ich in Reihe schalten, zuerst Grobfilter über ein Sieb, und dann die Biostufen:
Medium 5022 anzeigen
Für konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer offen! 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## elspaniko (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

Hallo,

schau das der Einlauf in die nächste Kammer immer kurz über dem Boden ist. Natürlich nicht so tief dass der abgesetzte Mulm aufgewirbelt wird. Genauso mit den Lüftersteinen.
So ist das Wasser beim einlaufen ruhig und hat langen Kontakt zum Filtermedium. Auf die Zugschieber zwischen den Tonnen würde ich verzichten, für was sollten die sein? Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen 4. Tank ( und wenn Sie erst mal leer bleibt ) mit anschließen. Die kosten ja nicht viel. So hast du einen Puffer für Erweiterungen und Experimente. Nachträglich ist da ( der Optik wegen ) meist nichts zu machen.


----------



## Christoph_T (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

Hallo elspaniko,
der Platz für den 4 habe ich kalkuliert, die Bodenplatte ist extra etwas größer geworden, damit ich noch einen Container aufstellen kann. 

Den tiefen Einlauf könnte ich zum einen über einen tief sitzenden Flansch oder eine Verrohrung im IBC realisieren. Innen ist wahrsch. besser, da konnte ich einen 90° Winkel nach unten machen und dann unten noch einen 90° Winkel, sodass ich wieder in der gleichen Position bin, nur 50cm weiter unten oder wie siehst du das?
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## elspaniko (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

Hallo Christoph T,
genau so habe ich das gemeint. Ich bin neu im Forum wie du siehst und weiß noch nicht wie ich Bilder einstellen kann. Ich hatte meinen ersten Filter mit 8 x 300 Liter eckigen Regentonnen gebaut, jeweils 4 parallel betrieben. Ich verband die Tonnen jeweils mit 2 110er HT Rohren wie folgt. Flansch-90° nach unten-Rohr-90° nach Horizontal-Flansch.
Da die spanische Sonne für PVC Regentonnen Gift ist, platzte das Ganze incl. Tonnen nach 2 Jahren Dauerbetrieb ( im Winter ca 15-20 °C ) Jetzt habe ich alles gemauert und die selben Verbindungstechnik benutzt. 6 Kammern a 1 qm.


----------



## elspaniko (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

Hallo,
irgendwie habe ich es geschafft ein Bild in mein Album in der Bauphase zu laden. In der 2 ten Kammer rechts siehst du die Rohre die von der vorigen Kammer Oben raus kommen und wieder nach unten geführt werden. Ich hoffe das hilft. Ich äußere mich nicht über Dinge die ich nicht selbst ausprobiert habe. 
Gruss


----------



## Christoph_T (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

ich habs verstanden


----------



## Christoph_T (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Bau eines Filters aus 3 IBCs*

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Filter steht nun, im Ersten IBC ist ein Sieb verbaut (sonst nix), im zweiten 250 Liter __ Hel-X 14er mit Belüfterpumpe, im Dritten 250 Liter Hel-X 14er ohne Belüftung, danach ab in den Teich. z.zt. sind 2 Pumpen angeschlossen, 15.000er aus der Teichmitte und eine 8.000er die am Skimmer hängt.

Meine Frage dazu: Sieht jemand einen Nachteil, dass das Wasser direkt aus dem Schlauch auf das Sieb läuft und nach nun 1 Woche, riecht das Wasser im Ersten IBC sehr stark, woran liegt das?!















Gruß
Christoph


----------

